# My throat hurts, help!



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

So my throat started getting a little scratchy yesterday, so I loaded up on oj like I normally do but today I woke up and it hurts and I don't have much of a voice. Ive had green tea and honey, chicken soup etc it just hurts. Also had some ricola lemon mint cough drops. It is only soothed momentarily anyone have a go to?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Were you exposed to strep? We have two kids in school and strep is a pretty common thing getting passed around. I keep Sovereign silver onhand. Gargle a teaspoon a couple times per day for 2-3 days to kill the strep. While you wait for the germs to be killed off you can gargle warm salt water to sooth the pain.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

paradox said:


> Were you exposed to strep? We have two kids in school and strep is a pretty common thing getting passed around. I keep Sovereign silver onhand. Gargle a teaspoon a couple times per day for 2-3 days to kill the strep. While you wait for the germs to be killed off you can gargle warm salt water to sooth the pain.


Not that I'm aware of, I will look into getting some of sovereign silver. I have been gargling listerine. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Do not "gargle" with listerine. Use a spray bottle and "frequently" spray that "regular" listerine onto the back of your throat where it is hurting! (I've cured strep this way.)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

For the pain, try horehound drops if you can find them. They're great for sore throats.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

When I'm thinking I might be catching something, I'll sometimes reach for the tincture of Goldenseal. About 20 or so drops in just enough water or juice to get 'er down every 4 hours or so. Tastes awful. But it seems to have worked for me. 

I haven't had nearly as good of results with a capsule type of pill for Goldenseal but the tincture is some pretty powerful stuff.

Just my experience. I do kind of remember that people who are allergic to ragweed might want to be cautious about taking Goldenseal but I'm not positive about that one. 

Hope you get to feeling better real soon!


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Good advice here already- other ways to soothe a sore throat may be already in your kitchen cabinet. You can make a hot tea with herbs such as thyme and sage, rosemary, and/or ginger. Add honey and lemon to taste. Soothing as well as anti-microbial. 
Hope you feel better soon!
~nyx


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Like garlic?? Load up on eating it today. Powerful healing abilities in garlic.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I slso have a sinus infection now too. Sigh


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you have strep you'll have light colored spots on your tonsils. That's the only way I could tell my kids had strep. strep requires antibiotics before it develops into something much worse.

Once I had a wicked horrid sore throat. Not strep and not mono but hurt like I swallowed ground glass and barbed wire. I ate atomic fireballs for 2 days. Made a HUGE difference!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Next time take a Country Life zinc lozenge when you get the scratchy feeling. You'll stop the cold dead. They've worked for me for over fifteen years.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> If you have strep you'll have light colored spots on your tonsils. That's the only way I could tell my kids had strep. strep requires antibiotics before it develops into something much worse.
> 
> Once I had a wicked horrid sore throat. Not strep and not mono but hurt like I swallowed ground glass and barbed wire. I ate atomic fireballs for 2 days. Made a HUGE difference!


I gave in and went to the dr today after my ears started hurting from the sinus pressure. Oddly my throat is bearable now, but said I have strep and sinus infection. I'm on antibiotics now and staying home from work tonight to rest.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's good that you ended up at the doctor's. Strep is seriously nasty stuff. I hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

strep and no fever??


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

K.B. said:


> strep and no fever??


I did have a slight fever, but it wasn't overly high so didn't worry about it


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

gotcha. strep without fever would be uncommon.

Glad you were able to get some help!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

K.B., yep, asymptomatic strep. Tends to be hereditary. That's why I look for spotty tonsils. The kids and I don't even get sore throats with strep and I have got over it without antibiotics before. Extremely rare condition.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I get strep that doesn't always show up on a test. I had it really bad when I was a teenager, swollen glands, high fever, the whole 9 yards. I used to get it once a year for several years. I'd call the doctor, and he'd call in a prescription. And while I don't get it as often, I still get it. (The doctors were about ready to remove my tonsils because of it) 

Last time I had it, I couldn't see the doctor I wanted. And the one that I saw wouldn't listen to me. I had to fight it w/out antibiotics.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I just read that you did have an infection. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a sinus infection last year and used saline in my nose to help clear it up. I was shocked how fast it cured me. I went to buy some, then saw it was over priced so I made some with a recipe I found online. It's just salt water. I irrigated my sinuses with it several times a day, and it really worked awesome. I used an old sinus spray bottle (washed it). I'm saving the bottle now, so I can refill it next time I get a sinus problem.

Good luck. Hope you feel better soon!


----------

